# HR34 Closed Captions and Subtitles not working



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

Closed captioning and subtitles haven't been working on my HR34 for a while. I have restarted the receiver and they still don't work.

Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

What channel(s)?


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

I haven't seen them working for a while (weeks) on any channel or recorded content. They work on my other DVR.


----------



## clydeism (Aug 24, 2008)

mikek said:


> I haven't seen them working for a while (weeks) on any channel or recorded content. They work on my other DVR.


First off, let me ask how you are connected to the TV ?

HMDI ? - SVIDEO - COMPOSITE, COMPONENT ??

I noticed my TV connected HMDI the captioning pops up, but when its on a SVIDEO it does not, the issue is the 1080 res

if you are using it on another TV and not HDMI - lower your resolution to 480 - 720 etc and see which ones pop up.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

It is connected thru HDMI. I'll try different resolutions and see what happens.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

I just can't seem to get captions working. And I guess it's just one of those weird situations. Maybe the next software upgrade will fix it.

They used to work fine in the past and my setup hasn't changed.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

mikek said:


> I just can't seem to get captions working. And I guess it's just one of those weird situations. Maybe the next software upgrade will fix it.
> 
> They used to work fine in the past and my setup hasn't changed.


I've seen this happen on multiple HR34s on multiple channels with multiple firmware releases.

Usually after the HR34 has been on for a while - especially after Screen Saver activates.

Always takes a reboot to fix - which always have - but seems that is not the case for you.

CC Never seems to fail after rebooting - much like a PC that has been left on and running a large number of programs after a while - just needs a restart to free up memory.


----------



## mikek (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info. You gave me hope so I rebooted again and they still didn't work. And I remembered members talking about rebooting twice to clear up problems.

So I rebooted again and now the captions and subtitles work.

Thanks.


----------



## JGinLA (Aug 10, 2012)

CC quit overnight. First time I've seen that in almost 11 months. One reboot fixed it.


----------

